# Dimitris Diamantidis Mr Europa 2007



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Shocked to see I personally was not even in the runnings. Must have been an internal mix-up with my entry :biggrin:

Diamantidis is the perfect greek player. He is not flashy, he does not need the limelight. This award highlights his contributions to PAO where he has propelled them to a Euroleague championship and personally he has scooped up 3xBest Defender and the F4 and A1 MVP. Congratulations :clap: 



> 10 December 2007
> 
> Dimitris Diamantidis of Panathinaikos Athens has been elected "Mister Europa 2007", by the panel of journalists of Italian weekly magazine "Superbasket".
> 
> ...


Actual Site Here


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Anyone interested here is a list of past winners;

1976 Pierluigi Marzorati (Ita)
1997 Drazen Dalipagic (Yug)
1978 Drazen Dalipagic (Rug)
1979 Vladimir Tkachenko (USSR)
1980 Dino Meneghin (Ita)
1981 Dragan Kikanovic (Yug)
1982 Dragan Kicanovic (Yug)
1983 Dino Meneghin (Ita)
1984 Juan Antonio San Epifanio (Esp)
1985 Arvidas Sabonis (USSR)
1986 Drazen Petrovic (Yug)
1987 Nikos Galis (Gre)
1988 Sarunas Marciulonis (USSR)
1989 Vlade Divac (Yug)
1990 Toni Kukoc (Yug)
1991 Toni Kukoc (Yug)
1992 Toni Kukoc (Cro)
1993 Drazen Petrovic (Cro)
1994 Aleksandar Djordjevic (Yug)
1995 Aleksandar Djordjevic (Yug)
1996 Toni Kukoc (Cro)
1997 Arvidas Sabonis (Lit)
1998 Predrag Danilovic (Yug)
1999 Andrea Meneghin (Ita)
2000 Gregor ****a (Ita)
2001 Predrag Stojakovic (Yug)
2002 Predrag Stojakovic (Yug)
2003 Sarunas Jasikevicius (Lit)
2004 Pau Gasol (Spa)
2005 Dirk Nowitzki (Ger)
2006 Jorge Garbajosa (Esp)
2007 DIMITRIS DIMANTIDIS (Gre)


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

:lol: 

Gregor ****a's name can not be shown. Too funny. 

Looking over the list anyone else notice Sabonis won it back in 1985 and then again 12 years later in 1997? Shows he should have been in the NBA much, MUCH earlier.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Can't argue against Diamantidis after checking his accomplishments and numbers. 

I remember when Danilovic was an NBA rookie, speaking of past winners. Don't feel like he ever really got a shot in the NBA though.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Porn_Player said:


> :lol:
> 
> Gregor ****a's name can not be shown. Too funny.
> 
> Looking over the list anyone else notice Sabonis won it back in 1985 and then again 12 years later in 1997? Shows he should have been in the NBA much, MUCH earlier.


Sabonis + knees = all-time top ten center.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wasnt he supposed to get a look from some NBA teams this past offseason?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

HB said:


> Wasnt he supposed to get a look from some NBA teams this past offseason?


Wasn't that Papoloukas? (spl?)

DD isn't a big enough star to attract attention from NBA teams I don't think. I may be horribly wrong.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ I don't think he'd come over unless he was offered something ridiculous.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Just to clarify when I said he wasn't a big enough star, I meant his talents wouldn't warrant indiviual praise despite how well he works in a team.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Well-deserved. I think Diamantidis is fantastic. I have had a few chances to watch his games--WCs, Olympics and I think some EL F4 games that had been broadcast, although I don't recall specifically on that. He's really dynamic, an amazing and athletic defender. It's funny because I often read he isn't athletic, but sometimes I begin to think all Americans begin every description of every international player with that phrase. He may not be Vince Carter, but he's got quick feet, quick hands, amazing body control...sounds like athleticism to me.

Regarding the NBA, I have read Diamantidis interviews (within the past year or two) in which he said he has received NBA interest, but is not interested in coming to America or the NBA. I'd imagine that seeing the recent experiences of Vasilis Spanoulis and Sarunas Jasikevicius (i.e., given no chance and/or misused) isn't likely to make him lean more toward the NBA, either.

By the way, another interesting pair of names on the list, the father-and-son Meneghin duo.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I like his game and he deserves this award because he gets the job done. I don't think that he would succeed in the NBA though, he can't shoot and he might be a tweener because of his length. He might make that up with his athleticism and anticipation on defense, but I don't think he is quick enough to be a legit star(ter) in the NBA. Also, the recent struggles of European stars like Jasikevicius and Spanoulis won't help his case if really had interest in coming over. 

Put him on the right team, give him a coach who believes in his abilites and he could be worth 4 or 5 million, but since this would be too risky for almost any team I have a hard time fathoming that will ever play a game in the NBA.


----------

